

Why I am (not) getting into Y Combinator - redrory
http://www.rorywalker.com/why-i-am-not-getting-into-y-combinator

======
GeoffreyHull
I feel you Rory. Sometimes I find myself spending more time building a plan
than building a product. Good luck with Robmenot. Neat concept...

~~~
redrory
Hey Geoffrey, Thanks for the kinds words. Even launching RobMeNot into open
beta was a feat in a itself. But it all gets easier once you do it.

